# Probleme.



## xloouch (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab ein kleines Problem..
eigentlich sind es zwei Probleme..









Problem 1:

Wie ihr auf dem Bild seht, fehlen die Texturen.


Problem 2:

Ich will den Roboterarm drehen. aber wie mach ich das genau?

Falls ihr Code braucht. sagt mir, welcher teil des Source ihr braucht.




Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus

Grüsse

Xloouch


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Jun 2007)

Was nutzt du denn? Java3D, JOGL, LWJGL?

Texturen musst du einlesen und dann entsprechend an die Polygone ankleben

Rotieren geht mit einer entsprechenden Rotate Funktion die bestimmt bei der API die du verwendest bei ist.


----------



## xloouch (15. Jun 2007)

Also Arbeiten tu ich mit J3D. Als Import verwende ich ursprünglich STL Files, welche ich via STLLoader hineinlade.

hm. hast du mir ein beispiel für eine Rotation methode, oder code schnipsel?

Bin ein neuling im j3d bereich.. wie mach ich denn texuren über so eine vektor-zeichnung?


Danke dir für die antwort


----------

